# Plant ID



## LAKA (Feb 11, 2007)

Does anybody know the identity of these two plants?

LAKA


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

First one seems to be Blyxa japonica
http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=057A


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

LAKA said:


> Does anybody know the identity of these two plants?
> 
> LAKA


First is Acorus gramineus. It's actually a terrestrial plant that will not survive long submerged. The second is a Cryptocoryne sp, but not sure which one.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree that the first one is Acorus. The second one is Cryptocoryne x willisii,


----------

